# Sea Hunt 211 vs Key West 219



## Jim/Ga

Looking seriously at both of these boats powered with a Yamaha 150. Layouts are similar but Key West claims to be unsinkable. Anyone have any comments pro or con?


----------



## RedLeg

My old Battery Commander had a brand new Key West 21 and that sucker was nice!


----------



## bamachem

I just bought a KW 239FS. I liked the layout and rigging much better than the SH235SE and Ultra 234 I looked at. I compared the KW to SH, Cobia, Sportaman, Sea Pro, and Tidewater. 

On KW, not only is the bottom of the hull filled with foam, but so are the sides after the interior liner is attached to the hull. It's a solid boat.

Are you looking at the 219 at GSPS? If so, be aware that GSPS is not/will not be a Key West dealer moving forward once their current inventory has been sold. What does that mean? Anything they have in stock, they will probably sell it at a really good price, but you might have to take it somewhere else if you have an warranty issue on the hull. I ended up buying mine out of a small dealer outside of Jacksonville, FL.


----------



## reely blessed

I have a 23ft cc keywest blue water. It's a 2001 with twin Yamaha 115's. Little bigger and older than the model your looking at. But I am very happy with my key west.


----------



## a

by brother, a Key West guy, just traded in his 1 year old KW.....for a brand new Robalo.......he lost alot of money and a brand new radar system.:whistling:


You dont do that if your happy with your boat:thumbdown:


----------

